# Myles - Split nose, cleft, partially developed brain



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

Occasionally I come back to this board to read everyone's discussions, I may not participate but I do enjoy the community here.

A while back, in January actually, I posted on here about Myles, my special needs pit.

Originally he was dumped at a shelter by his breeder who claims he was a full blood pit, and I'm not saying that's entirely true but Myles looks like some kind of exotic mix of a bunch of bully breeds.

If you were interested to see what he's been up to here's a video of him (and at times can seem how his gait is off from the storage disease in his brain - which was most likely caused in utero from lack of oxygen and infection).
He's gotten an mri, a cleft correction, 4 umbilical hernia repairs, and of course neutered. He is 8 months old!
Any other special needs pittys on here?

Enjoy the video and photos 
Magisto Video | Smiles For Myles

If you'd like to follow him on facebook for more frequent updates this is his page:
Www.facebook.com/mylessplitnosepuppy


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Myles is looking great!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

He is just adorable!


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that's awesome. and he's lucky to have you.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So does he have some sort of brain damage or learning disability so to speak? Just curious... Glad to hear he is doing well


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

He has a hard time learning new things, it does take him a while to understand "concepts", and best comparable to autism in humans.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hes grown so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

What a sweet dog and your an angel for adopting him.he is really cool looking.
Plz keep us updated on him.


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

I sure will  were running a bio organic test sometime in the near future to see which specific storage disease he has. 

Other than that he's just playful Myles


----------



## SadieAnn (Apr 29, 2013)

followed on FB! What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

SadieAnn said:


> followed on FB! What a cutie patootie!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks like we have another crappy breeder 

Gypsy was picked up this morning, same area. Believed to be Myles' sister.
Www.facebook.com/gypsysplitnosepuppy


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Myles is a cutiepie. 

love how he has turned out.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Myles said:


>


He is precious. Thank you for giving him (and his sis it now looks like :doggy a better life! :thumbsup:upruns::cheers:


----------



## Myles (Jan 16, 2014)

*I just had my first birthday!*

Thank you all who follow Myles, it's so hard to keep up with every single site I've been on for answers and honesty.

You can continue to watch him grow here:
www.facebook.com/mylessplitnosepuppy

I will try my hardest to be more apart of the community, we just got back from New York and had some amazing interviews and are advocates for bullies.
Maybe you'll see us on TV next month  Shhhh.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What a beautiful story. What a beautiful heart.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

glad to see a dog who needs extra care has someone to give it to him. hes a lucky dog and a good looking dog.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

How precious! He is beautiful!


----------

